# Billing preop for planned c sections



## laura.capetillo (Sep 25, 2009)

Our office is debating on whether or not you can bill for a pre op exam for a planned c section. There are four of us, 2 say no, 1 says yes and the other is undecided. 

Please let me know what your expierence has been.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kellyg (Sep 25, 2009)

The pre-op for a planned c-section would be included in the global fee. ACOG advises that pre-operative counseling including rationale for c-section is an included intrapartum service.


----------

